# It Gets Better for furries



## mantrasand (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, I'm sure you've all heard of the It Gets Better project for LGBT teens. Basically, it tries to prevent them from committing suicide with the promise that life will get better after high school and they leave a bigoted environment like that. To be honest, I'm not sure how exactly it works, since life doesn't always get better and they shouldn't be guarenteeing something that isn't true...

Anyway, I think there should be one for furries because on FA, all I ever see is journal posts from usually young furries saying they're gonna kill themselves and it's really sad.  They shouldn't feel that way. I think they just need to be told that life will get better, even if it meant lying to them. I've known furries who as they got older, life did get a lot better for them and stuff. I know some whose life got worse but forget about them.

So what do you think?


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2012)

You don't seem to understand that 99% of those journals are posted by attention whores who think posting such journals will emotionally manipulate people into friendships with them.

And I think it's a silly idea. Any suicide journals should be reported to local police if possible, but be wary because it is horrendously common for furries to post that type of journal. Hell, I've seen at least fifteen furries fake their own deaths in order for a "sister" or "father" to "take over the deceased's account" in order to get free art and attention.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 26, 2012)

But a lot of them are *AHEM* gay already... 
so...

You DO see where I'm going with this?


Deo said:


> I've seen at least fifteen furries fake their own deaths in order for a "sister" or "father" to "take over the deceased's account" in order to get free art and attention.


Why would anybody draw art for dead people?
Oh here, this will make you feel better.
Get well soon. :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Why would anybody draw art for dead people?
> Oh here, this will make you feel better.
> Get well soon. :V


People do it. It's ridiculous. They will get an overflow of donated art in memorial of the dead person or as a way of making themselves look better in the furry community (which is silly). The last one I saw do this was Jenna Husky, whose "Dad" had her password, wrote an obituary in her journal, and asked for pictures of her character drawn as an angel, and that "he" would do the upkeep on her account as a memorial shrine to her. It was preposterous.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 26, 2012)

Deo said:


> People do it. It's ridiculous. They will get an overflow of donated art in memorial of the dead person or as a way of making themselves look better in the furry community (which is silly). The last one I saw do this was Jenna Husky, whose "Dad" had her password, wrote an obituary in her journal, and asked for pictures of her character drawn as an angel, and that "he" would do the upkeep on her account as a memorial shrine to her. It was preposterous.



That is the most shameful thing i have ever heard. And to think there are families out there who have really lost loved ones, and these people do this!


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 26, 2012)

The point of the "it gets better" thing is helping with grief caused by the confrontation/alienation people face when they come out as homosexuals. 

A lot of furries have/have had depression, myself included, but if that depression resulted from "coming out" as a furry, I really just don't have anything constructive to say about it.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Anyway, I think there should be one for furries because on FA, all I ever see is journal posts from usually young furries saying they're gonna kill themselves and it's really sad.  They shouldn't feel that way. I think they just need to be told that life will get better, even if it meant lying to them. I've known furries who as they got older, life did get a lot better for them and stuff. I know some whose life got worse but forget about them.
> 
> So what do you think?


I've never seen such journals....does FA have a policy for threats of suicide? Usually you can report such things, and the site team will deal with it.

I can't really think of a way of setting up such a project, which is probably the biggest issue here. Who, and how? These kinds of projects aren't as easy to set up as they may seem. 

You could just post ''Life will get better [some encouraging content], that's a promise'' on their journal, too. And encourage friends to do the same.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 27, 2012)

Please don't compare LGBT stuff to furry drama whores.
You're dreading in scatty watter.  I'm sorry, I'm done with that today.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a feeling this thread is gonna get better.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Anyway, I think there should be one for furries because on FA, all I ever see is journal posts from usually young furries saying they're gonna kill themselves and it's really sad.



it's sad alright


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 27, 2012)

It only gets worse with furries.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 27, 2012)

If their parents are the type of people who don't like furries, it's simple.  Don't be all out with your "furry pride".  Being gay or lesbian is something that's a part of you, it's not a choice or a hobby.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's what I think. Furry=/=sexual orientation. Frankly, I find it insulting that people keep doing this. Furries aren't being told they are abominations by their parents. Furries aren't being bullied to the point of suicide by asshole students. Now, there may be furries who experienced this, but this _isn't _because they are furry. It's because they are likely gay, bi, or transgender, and the people around them are intolerant. Now...how is it that a internet fandom is the same thing as this? Should there be furry pride marches? Should liking dog-dong people more than humans be recognized as a way of life rather than an antisocial habit? NO!

In reality, the super furry priders are claiming persecution when people tell them to cease their transgressive behavior. And, even more shocking, they occasionally claim the other people are being homophobic...regardless of the critics' actual orientations!

In essence...please for the love of god stop trying to add an F to LGBT!

/rant off

I'm sorry, seeing stuff like this gets on my nerves. It's like when PETA compares chicken/pig farming to the holocaust.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 27, 2012)

As someone who has actively talked a close friend out of suicide and had two others change their minds shortly after the first failed attempt, partly through the care and affection shown to them by friends around that time, I have to say that on occasion it is a serious issue, and not always a cry for attention. I find what works the best when people are at that level of depression is to work with them to understand and overcome whatever difficulties in their life are leading them down that path, a plan that works in four separate ways, showing them that someone cares, helping them overcome their life's problems, giving them a sense of achievement and determination to get through, and something clear to do with their time rather than just letting the depression take over everything.
Although, yes, all too often people just do it for attention. Meanwhile, it can be difficult for people who are interested in furry stuff if their parents don't like it, maybe not suicidally bad, but then, you never know, some parents are not very nice when it comes to such things, we get much the same in my other online community, for much the same reasons too. And honestly once you move out of your parents' house, get to university of wherever, start making friends, in real life or the internet, and actually realise that they care and start to appreciate them rather than being so depressed that you assume noone's interested in you, then yes, it does get a lot better in some ways. In other ways, it isn't so nice, you have to get a job, pay your bills, all your friends your own age are being serious and not interested in fun and games and so on any more, you're only young once, enjoy it, and don't upset your parents too much when they control your whole life at that point.


----------



## softi (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Hey, I'm sure you've all heard of the It Gets Better project for LGBT teens. Basically, it tries to prevent them from committing suicide with the promise that life will get better after high school and they leave a bigoted environment like that. To be honest, I'm not sure how exactly it works, since life doesn't always get better and they shouldn't be guarenteeing something that isn't true...
> 
> Anyway, I think there should be one for furries because on FA, all I ever see is journal posts from usually young furries saying they're gonna kill themselves and it's really sad.  They shouldn't feel that way. I think they just need to be told that life will get better, even if it meant lying to them. I've known furries who as they got older, life did get a lot better for them and stuff. I know some whose life got worse but forget about them.
> 
> So what do you think?



It sounds like a great idea.  Even though lots of people treat furry as a hobby, there are a lot of us out there to whom it's a sexual orientation and preference.  I mean, yeah, it was difficult for me growing up.  But now that I'm older, it's a lot easier to put things in perspective.  I'm going to buy a really cute fursuit and go out in public with it so I can attract the kind of attention that I want in it, and by that I mean getting other furries in bed.  Sorry to have to be so blunt about it, but some of the people here are pretty dense.  Some people are just driven to do that and they're called furries.

So, I'd love to be a part of a project like this.  And Deo has some good points too.  But what she doesn't understand is that to some, being a furry is on the same level as being gay.  And don't guilt trip people into not helping young furries just because there's other problems in the world.  If you're trying to solve a big problem, it's best to start where you can actually do something, like, for instance, helping a young man or woman who identifies as furry.

I think "It Gets Better" for furries sounds like a great idea.  Personally, I have no experience ever wanting to commit suicide, but I would like to be a part of an "It Gets Better" for furries for kids that are struggling that badly with being a furry.

Mantrasand, what made you propose this and do you have any plans for making this happen?


----------



## Brazen (Apr 27, 2012)

I think we should have an It Gets Better campaign for iredeemable cretins, starting with OP.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> *life doesn't always get better and they shouldn't be guarenteeing something that isn't true...*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Anyway, I think there should be one for furries*


So, you disagree with the effectiveness of the message, but then turn right around and say we should go out of our way to make something like this for furries?

Yeeeeaaaah.

I'm just gonna call "troll" on this one, and hope I'm right.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

ITT, furries should not seek help for depression because they should be depressed for being furries.


----------



## triage (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> I know some whose life got worse but forget about them.



auhad;ssas;a


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 27, 2012)

Brazen said:


> I think we should have an It Gets Better campaign for iredeemable cretins, starting with OP.



Not much point to that if they are irredeemable.


----------



## SiLJinned (Apr 27, 2012)

softi said:


> Even though lots of people treat furry as a hobby, there are a lot of us out there to whom it's a sexual orientation and preference.



It's not a sexual orientation because they're not always a certain type of sex, also they're not real. If you're only attracted to them to the point where you don't find humans attractive, it's a paraphillia.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sure you mean well, but a support system for an interest group is ridiculous. Pretty sure 'being a furry' is not a prerequisite for being depressed or suicidal. These people have problems that go beyond fapping to anthropomorphic foxes.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2012)

A good chunk of furries are teenagers. Teenagers do and say dumb shit. I assure you a large chunk of the people bitching about suicide are just angst ridden teens looking for attention.


----------



## Boondawks (Apr 27, 2012)

some guy in pre-algebra called me dumb when i drew my fursona having sex with my internet boyfriend in my notebook

why dont they except me for who i am inside

im gonna kill myself because noone knows about my persectution


----------



## Tybis (Apr 27, 2012)

Boondawks said:


> some guy in pre-algebra called me dumb when i drew my fursona having sex with my internet boyfriend in my notebook
> 
> why dont they except me for who i am inside
> 
> im gonna kill myself because noone knows about my persectution


DDD: Man thats why this world needs some furry ongly-schools so we caould all be away from the effin haters.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 27, 2012)

Boondawks said:


> some guy in pre-algebra called me dumb when i drew my fursona having sex with my internet boyfriend in my notebook
> 
> why dont they except me for who i am inside
> 
> im gonna kill myself because noone knows about my *persectution*



*fursecution? :V


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> *Hey, I'm sure you've all heard of the It Gets Better project for LGBT teens. Basically, it tries to prevent them from committing suicide with the promise that life will get better after high school and they leave a bigoted environment like that.* To be honest, I'm not sure how exactly it works, since life doesn't always get better and they shouldn't be guarenteeing something that isn't true...
> 
> Anyway, *I think there should be one for furries because on FA*, all I ever see is journal posts from usually young furries saying they're gonna kill themselves and it's really sad.  They shouldn't feel that way. I think they just need to be told that life will get better, even if it meant lying to them. I've known furries who as they got older, life did get a lot better for them and stuff. I know some whose life got worse but forget about them.
> 
> *So what do you think?*



Please explain why Furries need their own version of IGB.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

I say that this should be done, just to see how everyone reacts.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I say that this should be done, just to see how everyone reacts.




Your words say 'fuck everything'. Your avatar says 'through the throat'.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 27, 2012)

Welp, looks like we got another Den Troll thread on our hands.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Welp, looks like we got another Den Troll thread on our hands.


I would say it's more of a Immigration from SoFurry than troll.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 27, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> It's not a sexual orientation because they're not always a certain type of sex, also they're not real. If you're only attracted to them to the point where you don't find humans attractive, it's a paraphillia.



I used to have a paraphillia, in fact I still do, and now I can enjoy it as and when I want, and set up a business catering to the needs of others with the same interest, but I've also started to find humans attractive as well, and that certainly is better, for all that at times it is a lot harder, leaving me going through all sorts of emotional turmoil.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so confused now.

Half these posts are troll posts.
Look, I wasn't claiming that furry was anything beyond a fan-group. It's not. 
I think all we can really do is maybe set up an anti-suicide FA group for support. Whoever wants to set it up can do so, and if nobody does, then I will. Unless there already is one, in which case I can't find it.
Maybe even set up a website... I wouldn't use the It Gets Better name though, mainly because I don't like that name because it implies something that might not happen. And it's probably copyrighted anyway. Is something like "Depressed Furries" too generic sounding?

And obviously softi or whatever is trolling.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> You don't seem to understand that 99% of those journals are posted by attention whores who think posting such journals will emotionally manipulate people into friendships with them.
> 
> And I think it's a silly idea. Any suicide journals should be reported to local police if possible, but be wary because it is horrendously common for furries to post that type of journal._ Hell, I've seen at least fifteen furries fake their own deaths in order for a "sister" or "father" to "take over the deceased's account" in order to get free art and attention._


Monstrous.


----------



## FiiCoon (Apr 27, 2012)

I think we should. Even go so far as the FCKH8 videos. Yell at everyone who teases you for masturbating to herm foxtaurs. :V


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> I'm so confused now.
> 
> Half these posts are troll posts.
> Look, I wasn't claiming that furry was anything beyond a fan-group. It's not.
> ...


here's a question

why do they need to come to us for help when they can go somewhere else? 
if there is already a IGB for people who are having problems, why do we need another.
there are many places that offer help, but looking for it on the internet generally makes it worst


----------



## morphology (Apr 27, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> here's a question
> 
> why do they need to come to us for help when they can go somewhere else?
> if there is already a IGB for people who are having problems, why do we need another.
> there are meany places that offer help, but looking for it on the internet generally makes it worst



Because some furries won't touch anything with a ten-foot pole unless it's furry themed, which is frankly ridiculous.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Look, there's tons of groups on FA. There's groups for furries who like cooking, for furs who like certain videogames, for furs identifying as a religious, for sexualities... they don't need to be there either. They can go to non-furry websites for those things.
I'm just saying maybe a support group for suicidal furries would be nice. 
And some people can't get to/afford a therapist, so internet is their only option.


----------



## Larry (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Look, there's tons of groups on FA. There's groups for furries who like cooking, for furs who like certain videogames, for furs identifying as a religious, for sexualities... they don't need to be there either. They can go to non-furry websites for those things.
> I'm just saying maybe a support group for suicidal furries would be nice.
> And some people can't get to/afford a therapist, so internet is their only option.



I'm sure people who can afford internet can afford a therapist. Or hell, a suicidal hotline can work.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2012)

you first gotta filter out the furs faking suicide...which is sadly 97% are cause their e-boyfriend broke up with them


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Look, there's tons of groups on FA.* There's groups for furries who like cooking, for furs who like certain videogames, for furs identifying as a religious, for sexualities...* they don't need to be there either. They can go to non-furry websites for those things.
> I'm just saying maybe a support group for suicidal furries would be nice.
> And some people can't get to/afford a therapist, so internet is their only option.



i don't recall being suicidal a life style, or hobby.
there are also support groups outside that run off charity
helping depression tends to require socialization,  and while the internet does feel like a good place to socialize, it is not.
this is becuse we, as humans, require something more real then a simple text message, it is much more helpful for a depressed person to be in a physical social group.
volunteer work also tends to be helpful as well.

and before you go "you don't know anything about depressed/suicidal people" i do, all this is based not only on my personal experience with fighting depression, but watching other depressed people around me as well.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 27, 2012)

of course, a lot of suicidal people don't want to seek help, they don't believe anyone can help them, that there's any other solution, some of them aren't thinking quite right at the time, or are worried what people will think of them. I know someone whose therapist told them to bottle up all their feelings and not express them, which seems to have been part of the cause of their trouble when those feelings got too much to keep buried and all burst out at once. Though, withdrawal symptoms from their medication weren't helping, I guess.

I think more than anything else, we need to get people to realise that there other, better alternatives, or at least helpful things they can try before resorting to something that final, that they can't regret or change their mind over.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Larry, internet is a lot cheaper than a therapist. There also is public internet and wi-fi that is free. Therapists always cost huge amounts of money. If on welfare, it may be possible to see a therapist for free, once a month for like an hour. An hour a month just isn't enough.

Do those suicide hotlines actually do anything? They bring you to the hospital, where you stay for weeks. Then they give you your $100,000 medical bill and send you on your way. Now in thousands and thousands worth of debt, your only option is to commit suicide and hope someone in your family can pay it. Those hospitals help suicide more than discourage it.

The thing is, whether furries are faking it or not, they shouldn't have to say anything about it, because they shouldn't feel suicidal at all. It sucks that some people are completely ignored and treated like garbage and don't get the attention they deserve. 

I found this group: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/helpinghands/
I think it's new and empty, but it'll work.
If anyone else knows of another group, post it please.

Why is it so bad to try to help people?

Also any therapist who says to "bottle your emotions" needs to be fired and have their license revoked immediately.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> It Gets Better [...] that isn't true...





mantrasand said:


> I know some whose life got worse but forget about them.
> 
> So what do you think?



Hahaha..
Okay, I want to try.


To any furries out there, struggling or alone,
It gets better.*

*unless it just gets worse before you eventually kill yourself.



In all seriousness, I think it's better to just get help for people who need help. There's only so much someone can do online for them. Family and friends in the individual's life are important for that. Promising a furrier world tomorrow is probably a sillily bad idea.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 27, 2012)

what if someone doesn't have the sort of friends and family they can go to, or doesn't feel up to admitting something like that to anyone they know, the internet can still help, or at least, friends on it can. besides, there are more furries all the time, we are slowly taking over, and getting less negative attention all the time as well, so that's something.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, if someone's exhibiting their problems online, help would be great. It's not an easy position to be in. I've been in situations irl and online, not sure if I should notify authorities or what. It's never an easy decision to make. But this probably won't become an actual campaign for furries. People can still try to be decent and care for others. Help when you can, and to anyone who's having a hard time or considering taking their own life, _talk_ to trustworthy people close to you.

I just mainly found the OP amusing. Could you imagine if an actual campaign got started? But then you can go back to a post by the creator of such, and find he doesn't even believe in the message of "it get betters," and disregards the situations in which people committed suicide ("forget them"). It just kind of shoots dead the effort from the start and makes it seem like a troll post, heh. What's the point of making some "movement" to help people if you don't actually give a shit about it?

Anyway, there is one group I know of, which is supposed to raise awareness (or something) for suicidal/distressed people on FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/twlohafurs/


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Is that TWLOHA group aimed toward girls though? Because all of the suicide posts I see are from guys. =\
And I didn't mean to seem hypocritical or trolling, it's just I don't like the name "It Gets Better" when it can't be guarenteed.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> And I didn't mean to seem hypocritical or trolling, it's just I don't like the name "It Gets Better" when it can't be guarenteed.



When you are trying to encourage positive thinking, "It gets better" is a lot more useful a slogan than "Life sucks and then you die."


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not really sure. Maybe TWLOHA is aimed for girls in the teenage range. Honestly though, I think FA groups are very ineffective, especially for this sort of purpose. How can this sort of undertaking be achieved, when it's an account maintained by a single person, or maybe with the help of a couple assistants? Groups normally seem to just +favorite submissions and post occasional journals. Another kind of platform is probably needed, and it takes a lot of people resources as well.

Obviously, I'm overthinking this, imagining something potent/organized, and probably shifting away from the idea of just posting a video that says, "It gets better."


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Another kind of platform is probably needed, and it takes a lot of people resources as well.


Maybe we could use the forums?


----------



## Spatel (Apr 27, 2012)

Lunar said:


> If their parents are the type of people who don't like furries, it's simple.  Don't be all out with your "furry pride".  Being gay or lesbian is something that's a part of you, it's not a choice or a hobby.



If furry really were a hobby, or a choice, then there should be nothing wrong with telling anyone else about it, unless you think that it's a bad interest that no one should have. And if it were a biologically programmed 'tick', then that would make furries a queer minority, and once again there should be nothing wrong with telling anyone about it.

Either way, this line of reasoning is stupid. There is no reason for someone to hate furries. That some furries are attention-whores doesn't change anything. In every group of people, you will have attention-whores. That doesn't give anyone the right to paint everyone from that group with the same brush.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow. This thread.

Well, ahem, let's see: Why would anyone need a separate "furry" suicide help thingymabob when there are already countless general ones available which are better staffed, more experienced and know what they're doing?



morphology said:


> Because some furries won't touch anything with a ten-foot pole unless it's furry themed, which is frankly ridiculous.


Oh yeah, that's why.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Whatever, I pretty much give up at this point. If you guys just wanna keep seeing journal after journal describing the need to die, then that's up to you.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Whatever, I pretty much give up at this point. If you guys just wanna keep seeing journal after journal describing the need to die, then that's up to you.




Your idea is noble, but the furryness of the whole thing is whack. The average person's reaction to a LGBT help service (or whatever the shit you're trying to get going here) would probably be negative if a lesser-known subculture that is falsely associated with dog fucking and the 'works' suddenly surfaced. 

The furry gay kids, bi kids and transgender kids can latch on to the many IGB groups or whatever that already exist. Just like everybody else.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Whatever, I pretty much give up at this point. If you guys just wanna keep seeing journal after journal describing the need to die, then that's up to you.


Our point is not that these people should not be referred to help, but that a *specific *help group aimed at a small number of people who like wearing costumes and drawing stuff is pointless. 

For instance, do you thing there would be any point in a dedicated help group for people who like peeling potatoes?


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Spatel said:


> If furry really were a hobby, or a choice, then there should be nothing wrong with telling anyone else about it, unless you think that it's a bad interest that no one should have.


It's not the hobby itself that I'm ashamed of, there's nothing wrong with it, in and of itself. It's the weirder side of the community that goes along with the hobby that I'm terribly ashamed of.


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

softi said:


> there are a lot of us out there to whom it's a sexual orientation and preference.


No. Fuck you. Saying that furry is a sexual orientation degrades actual sexual orientations and mitigates the actual suffering of GLBTs who cannot change who they are. Furry, at it's most sexually devious, is a paraphilia not a sexuality. And it is especially unhealthy if you are hindered in actual relationships (because no anthro animals actually exists). It is not a sexual orientation.



softi said:


> I'm going to buy a really cute fursuit and go out in public with it so I can attract the kind of attention that I want in it, and by that I mean getting other furries in bed.


That is disgusting. Hoestly it's socially retarded and creepy to tell us your sexual fantasies/plans. And there are a large number of fursuiters here in FAF that take great pride in using their fursuits for charity events, making children happy, and riasing awareness about endangered species; and personally everytime I hear that someone wants to fuck in a fursuit I mentally scream. Fursuits go around publicly, at cons and in the general populace, and if you fuck in one you had better not wear it in public. That's just absolutely fucking filthy.
GOD FUCKING DAMN YOU, YOU SICK SONUVABITCH.



softi said:


> And Deo has some good points too.  But what she doesn't understand is that to some, being a furry is on the same level as being gay.


Fuck you, I am absolutely capable of voicing my own opinions and I don't need your trite "she doesn't understand". You have no fucking idea how I think or the extent of my understanding you arrogant assuming sack of nasty.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 27, 2012)

softi said:


> I'm going to buy a really cute fursuit and go out in public with it so I can attract the kind of attention that I want in it, and by that I mean getting other furries in bed.


Jesus Fucking Christ. I think I'm going to fucking hurl. You have just called upon the wrath of Tyson, your friendly neighborhood army veteran fursuiter. Send me a picture of it, if I see you in public I will take my Beretta M-9 and put a bullet through your knee. This is just plain fucking revolting. Just today, I suited at a local walk for breast cancer research at my friend's kid's school. That is the kind of shit I do in a suit. I do not fuck in it, pick up other furries in it, etc. You make me fucking sick.  





> Sorry to have to be so blunt about it,


No you aren't. 





> but some of the people here are pretty dense.


So is my bullet.  


> Some people are just driven to do that and they're called furries.


What heavenly force gave you the right to make that generalization?

Sorry to be such a dick about it, but...
Just...
 Really?!
posting that on here?


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 27, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Send me a picture of it, if I see you in public I will take my Beretta M-9 and put a bullet through your knee.



lol


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 27, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> lol


G' Job, now I can't stop laughing. :v


----------



## JArt. (Apr 27, 2012)

softi said:


> It sounds like a great idea.  Even though lots of people treat furry as a hobby, there are a lot of us out there to whom it's a sexual orientation and preference.  I mean, yeah, it was difficult for me growing up.  But now that I'm older, it's a lot easier to put things in perspective.  I'm going to buy a really cute fursuit and go out in public with it so I can attract the kind of attention that I want in it, and by that I mean getting other furries in bed.  Sorry to have to be so blunt about it, but some of the people here are pretty dense.  Some people are just driven to do that and they're called furries.
> 
> So, I'd love to be a part of a project like this.  And Deo has some good points too.  But what she doesn't understand is that to some, being a furry is on the same level as being gay.  And don't guilt trip people into not helping young furries just because there's other problems in the world.  If you're trying to solve a big problem, it's best to start where you can actually do something, like, for instance, helping a young man or woman who identifies as furry.
> 
> ...



I think you should take a walk, sit on a bench by the lake, and just think about the things you just said.
Then check into counseling.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 27, 2012)

JArt. said:


> I think you should take a walk, sit on a bench by the lake, and just think about the things you just said.
> Then check into counseling.


Bad idea on his part. 
*Softi's Phone Rings*
Softcock: Hello?
Tyson: Look behind you.
Softballs: What the- OH GOD-
*bang*

*bang*





*bang*


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 27, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Bad idea on his part.
> *Softi's Phone Rings*
> Softcock: Hello?
> Tyson: Look behind you.
> ...



And then the cops show up, murder charges, jail ect ect ect.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 27, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> And then the cops show up, murder charges, jail ect ect ect.


I just might get off on a misdemeanorv). I suffer from Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> I just might get off on a misdemeanorv). I suffer from Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder.


à² _à²


----------



## JArt. (Apr 27, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> I just might get off on a misdemeanorv). I suffer from Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder.


I don't think it works that way...


----------



## Larry (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, Softi. Your post gave me chills. It kinda doesn't make me want to be in the fandom anymore.

You, and  "a lot of others" you're referring to (that unfortunately exists) are treating the furry fandom as a lifestyle. Most people in the fandom, in fact treat it as a normal hobby. You guys who get off to penetrating or getting penetrated in fursuits and/or displaying and exploring sexually depraved acts to other furries are the minority in the whole fandom.

I'm not surprised if y'all want to kill yourselves, I wouldn't be even more surprised if it's because you contracted STDs from your fun.

/Fuck Chewfox.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 27, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> à² _à²


What? WHAT?!


JArt. said:


> I don't think it works that way...


BAAAAAAAW JUSTICE!!! >:V


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> BAAAAAAAW JUSTICE!!! >:V


Just stop now, man. Stop.

You're digging yourself a hole.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

*slams $50 dollar bill on table*

$50 says this thread gets locked pretty soon.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Maybe even set up a website... I wouldn't use the It Gets Better name though, mainly because I don't like that name because it implies something that might not happen. And it's probably copyrighted anyway. Is something like "Depressed Furries" too generic sounding?



Some sort of support group is a good idea. Encourage the suicidal to get up off of their fat, useless arses and go seek a release or help. Let them improve their lives for the ebnefit of everyone around them as well. It should be called "Do-it-now-furs". Because they shouldn't sit around being ugly AND depressed when they can be fixing that right away.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Why the fuck did you idiots reply to softi's post? He's trolling and you're feeding him. I'm a newb and even I knew that.
Hiderimty, you need counseling yourself, for your PTSD if you actually have it, for threatening to shoot someone, etc.





Smelge said:


> Some sort of support group is a good idea. Encourage the suicidal to get up off of their fat, useless arses and go seek a release or help. Let them improve their lives for the ebnefit of everyone around them as well. It should be called "Do-it-now-furs". Because they shouldn't sit around being ugly AND depressed when they can be fixing that right away.


That's a bit harsh, don't you think? =\ Calling somone "fat", "useless", in fact, you may be the reason that there are suicidal people to begin with. And you should feel ashamed.
Some people just need guidance, assistance, or just help. Nothing wrong with that. Don't be mean about it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> That's a bit harsh, don't you think? =\ Calling somone "fat", "useless", in fact, you may be the reason that there are suicidal people to begin with. And you should feel ashamed.
> Some people just need guidance, assistance, or just help. Nothing wrong with that. Don't be mean about it.



Or encouragement to either shut the fuck up or stop being a nuisance and get it over with.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Why the fuck did you idiots reply to softi's post? He's trolling and you're feeding him. I'm a newb and even I knew that.
> Hiderimty, you need counseling yourself, for your PTSD if you actually have it, for threatening to shoot someone, etc.


Shit, how did I just notice that soft was trolling?
And aye, I've been told that I need to be kept away from shooty gunz. But I still own one. And yes, I've considered counseling, maybe I'll find some 'un that'll take me. And fox, I don't doubt it. In fact, I'll put down $70 that this thread's lifespan does not exceed more than.... Hmmmm... Six hours? And I do have PTSD, thanks much.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 28, 2012)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Or encouragement to either shut the fuck up or stop being a nuisance and get it over with.


You are fucking sick and twisted in the head and you need counseling as well. You act like you've never been depressed before, ever. And if you haven't? Congratulations for leading such a lucky and fulfilling life, but most people don't have a life like that. Complaining about depressed and suicidal people won't make them go away. 
Do you have friends? Mean people usually don't have many friends. Maybe that's what your problem is.





Hiderimty said:


> Shit, how did I just notice that soft was trolling?
> And aye, I've been told that I need to be kept away from shooty gunz. But I still own one. And yes, I've considered counseling, maybe I'll find some 'un that'll take me. And fox, I don't doubt it. In fact, I'll put down $70 that this thread's lifespan does not exceed more than.... Hmmmm... Six hours? And I do have PTSD, thanks much.


Can you keep your insane thoughts to yourself, then? I'm saying this for your own good, so nobody reports you.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> You are fucking sick and twisted in the head and you need counseling as well. You act like you've never been depressed before, ever. And if you haven't? Congratulations for leading such a lucky and fulfilling life, but most people don't have a life like that. Complaining about depressed and suicidal people won't make them go away.
> Do you have friends? Mean people usually don't have many friends.



Suicidal people mostly don't go "help me or I'll top myself, they'll just up and do it. The ones who do cry out for help in public are usually the ones after attention, pity, money or to blackmail people. I've killed myself several times before and never even bothered leaving a note just to show how serious I was.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Can you keep your insane thoughts to yourself, then? I'm saying this for your own good, so nobody reports you.


Meh, I'll do my best. Thinking insane thoughts isn't exactly normal for me. I think I can deduce that alcohol and my meds don't mix well. As Aldino seems to be obsessed with saying in every single little fucking intro thread, "Don't drink and post!" :V


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

Dude, Smelge is a recovering suicide attemptee. He has his reasons for this anger and _you're_ being a dick. >:c

ahahahaa this guy is great


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> *grabs popcorn*



Oh! I brought the Doritos.

*munches Doritos*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 28, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Oh! I brought the Doritos.
> 
> *munches Doritos*


Mine is not only a bag. It is a bag that pops into a bowl. :O


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Suicidal people mostly don't go "help me or I'll top myself, they'll just up and do it. The ones who do cry out for help in public are usually the ones after attention, pity, money or to blackmail people. I've killed myself several times before and never even bothered leaving a note just to show how serious I was.


That's not true at all, there have been cases where people did try to reach out for help, and eventually did end up killing themselves when they didn't get help. Some people do want attention. Everybody needs attention. Why is wanting attention considered "bad"? And nobodu uses suicide to "get money" or "blackmail" anyone.
And you're a lunatic. Or trolling. I can't tell.





barefootfoof said:


> Dude, Smelge is a recovering suicide attemptee. He has his reasons for this anger and _you're_ being a dick. >:c


If he is, he'd be a lot nicer and not be so harsh. Also, how was I supposed to know that? I just joined here. Don't assume that newbs know everything.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Also, how was I supposed to know that? I just joined here. Don't assume that newbs know everything.



You seeÍ¥Í‘Ì†Í†Ì„Ì‹ÍªÍ‹Ì”Ì”ÍÍ¯Í®Í‘ÌˆÍ—Ì‡Í’ÌµÍÌ•Í¢Ì´Ì°Í…Ì²Ì³Í“Ì«ÌœÍ”Ì Ì˜ÍÌ©Í™Ì˜Ì£mÌšÍ¥Ì‚ÍŒÌ”Ì‚Ì€ÌÌ·ÍžÍ˜Ì¶ÌªÌ–Í‰Í‰Í Í¥Ì‰Í‹ÌÍŒÍ„ÌˆÌ¿ÍƒÍ¨ÍŒÍÌŒÌŒÌ€Í¬Ì¢Ì·Ì˜Ì°Ì®ÌºÍÍˆÌ¦Ì¤ÌŸÍ…Ì¦Í•Ì–Ì£tÌ¿Ì‹Í¨ÌˆÌ†Í‘Í„ÌÌ‚Í¤ÍŒÍ®Í¤ÍƒÌ¢ÍšÍÌ™o be posting as if youÍ†Í©Í¯Ì¾ÌƒÍ¤Ì‚ÌšÌ‡ÍÍ£ÌŽÍ«Í§Ì”Í¯Ì‚Ì´Ì¢Ì¸Ì™ÌžÌ°ÌœÌ¬Í…Í™Í“Ì®ÌžÌ°Ì®Ì¦Ì¤Ì kÌ‡Ì€ÌÍ’ÍªÌ‹Ì€Ì†Í¤ÌƒÌ†Í­ÌÌ†ÌŒÌÌ€Ì¨Í˜Í¡ÍÌ±Ì£Ì­Ì¦Í‰ÌŸÌŸÌ­Ì±Ì¥Ì˜ÍšÌ™Ì¼now every5Í‘Í¬Ì¾ÍªÍ¦Ì„Ì„ÍŒÌ¾Í¡Ì¯Ì˜ÌÍˆÌ—Ì²Ì¤^Ì‰ÌÍ¬Í›Ì‹ÌÌ”Ì¿ÍÌˆÍ£Ì›Ì¶Í ÌÌ¥Ì¼ÍˆÍˆÍ™Í‰ÌžÌ¹ÌžÍšÌ©Ì˜ÌžÌŸ)ÍƒÍÌˆÌ‚ÌÌÌŒÍ˜ÍÌ¼ÌªÍ“Ì®Ì»Ì–Í“Ì Í”ÌÌÌ Í‰Í•Í‰Í–thing already.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> That's not true at all, there have been cases where people did try to reach out for help, and eventually did end up killing themselves when they didn't get help. Some people do want attention. Everybody needs attention. Why is wanting attention considered "bad"? And nobodu uses suicide to "get money" or "blackmail" anyone. .



Wanting attention isn't bad. It's when you do dumb shit to get it is when people get pissed.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> That's not true at all, there have been cases where people did try to reach out for help, and eventually did end up killing themselves when they didn't get help. Some people do want attention. Everybody needs attention. Why is wanting attention considered "bad"? And nobodu uses suicide to "get money" or "blackmail" anyone.
> And you're a lunatic. Or trolling. I can't tell.If he is, he'd be a lot nicer and not be so harsh. Also, how was I supposed to know that? I just joined here. Don't assume that newbs know everything.


1) If you have to fake suicide to get attention, then yes that is very wrong and they are obsessed.
2) You know this and you're still being a dick, and just because you didn't know doesn't give you the right to continue being a dick.


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> You are fucking sick and twisted in the head and you need counseling as well.


You are the one who said that people are asking to be raped and deserve it. You're a thousand million times more fucking sick and twisted in the head than Smelge.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> If he is, he'd be a lot nicer and not be so harsh. Also, how was I supposed to know that? I just joined here. Don't assume that newbs know everything.



Wow, you are such a good judge of character. Ever notice how self-loathing comes to be? 
Guess not!

Open mouth, insert entire Footlocker, and a few Payless stores.

Now that you know, wouldn't it be prudent to apologize for your rudeness, instead of continuing to judge people you don't know?
Sorry Smelge, this is too much fun ;3c


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 28, 2012)

Let's all dig ourselves into deeper and deeper holes, shall we?


----------



## JArt. (Apr 28, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Let's all dig ourselves into deeper and deeper holes, shall we?


China or bust! :V


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Let's all dig ourselves into deeper and deeper holes, shall we?



It's the only hole I'll be getting into :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Mine is not only a bag. It is a bag that pops into a bowl. :O


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 28, 2012)

Foxecality said:


>


Yes...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 28, 2012)

Foxecality: posts consisting solely of image macros are frowned upon.

*Drinks cherry tea in a big cup*
Just to make this idea go somewhere, why not just make a FAF group that helps finding actually qualified groups? I mean, it's not like we're expert therapists, counselors or physchologists here, but a few have probably been helped through those those. I think that if it helped a person to find help in expert hands, then it served a purpose. So my line of thinking is more along the lines of "why not"? 

Problems with this idea? Giving poor recommendations, of course, but that's why the group should have a degree of organization, experience and knowledge to see what to reccommend. It'd be a hard task (especially because most of us are just a bunch of teenagers), but it could turn out helpful.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 28, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Just to make this idea go somewhere, why not just make a FAF group that helps finding actually qualified groups? I mean, it's not like we're expert therapists, counselors or physchologists here, but a few have probably been helped through those those.


I think if i was depressed, furries would be the last person i wanted to talk too. :V


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 28, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> It'd be a hard task (*especially because most of us are just a bunch of teenagers*)



Amazing point! The lack of maturity and life experience is one of the biggest problems. Which is why I agree that these suicidal (possible attention seekers) should take their problems to an actual group specified to handle such risks. Fake because of attention whoring or not, they are a risk to society and should seek help from someone qualified to do so.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 28, 2012)

JArt. said:


> I think if i was depressed, furries would be the last person i wanted to talk too. :V



I meant "Hey, you could visit this group, they helped me, perhaps they can help you, they've got credentials and are nice and have good services and a qualified personal and tax reasonable prices and all".

EDIT:
Basically, the group would be a list of sites that offer help for depressed people, kinda redundant with Google's existence, but you never know, and you could get some sort of customer feedback in the form of users who got healthy attention from that group and can actually attest to its quality.

In retrospect, though, this sounds a lot more delicate now, what with putting your trust on their word.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 28, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> I meant "Hey, you could visit this group, they helped me, perhaps they can help you, they've got credentials and are nice and have good services and a qualified personal and tax reasonable prices and all".


I know, i meant that you were correct by saying furries are not qualified to talk to some one who is suicidal.
But the idea of redirecting them is a good one.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Yes...



Human Ingenuity at its best.


----------



## Corto (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> If he is, he'd be a lot nicer and not be so harsh. Also, how was I supposed to know that? I just joined here. Don't assume that newbs know everything.


Recovering suicide attemptees can be douchebags too. It's not like all of them fit into a mold.

But that's besides the point, the point being: Hey everyone cut it out with the personal insults or I'll start infracting.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Apr 28, 2012)

Rhampage said:


> Amazing point! The lack of matuwrity and life experience is one of the biggest problems. Which is why I agree that these suicidal (possible attention seekers) should take their problems to an actual group specified to handle such risks. Fake because of attention whoring or not, they are a risk to society and should seek help from someone qualified to do so.


Being one of the people who lack life experience and maturity compared to a lot of you, I will say that I hate when people come tol me with really complicated problems like depression and such. It's not that I don't want to help, it's that I have no idea HOW to help them. Having been depressed only once in my life and the overprotective environment I've grown up in (not my parents but rather the society that is overprotective) I have had no /little experience with what the true world actually is and all the problems I would have faced and learned how to handle problems. 
Basically, teenagers today are not the best people to ask for help when it comes to depression or similar problems, and I am an example of why.

Ps, sorry if this psot is really bad, but it was made on my phone and I have trouble elaborating on my phone.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> No. Fuck you. Saying that furry is a sexual orientation degrades actual sexual orientations and mitigates the actual suffering of GLBTs who cannot change who they are. Furry, at it's most sexually devious, is a paraphilia not a sexuality. And it is especially unhealthy if you are hindered in actual relationships (because no anthro animals actually exists). It is not a sexual orientation.



You're right it's not a sexual orientation.

Funny you should mention the GLBT acronym though, because one of the letters in it isn't a sexual orientation either. And while a transgender identity is not a paraphilia, the 'T' could also stand for transvestitism, which is a paraphilia--pretty similar to the one a lot of furries have. If transvestitism is considered a socially acceptable queer minority, then it stands to reason furry lifestylers should also be. Getting your rocks off by dressing as another gender is just a hop and a skip away from getting your rocks off by dressing as another species. I have yet to see any argument from you or anyone else in FaF who ardently, vocally hates this group that refutes this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2012)

I sit here and wonder about you furries
to the some who find this fandom which started off as a hobby more than a hobby, to which even among those folks we have god grade douchbags calling folks who still properly view the fandom as nothing more as a hobby not furry enough.
To piss some black furs who dislike furries constantly comparing the not really there hardships of being a furry to the colored rights movement
To believe they have to come out as a furry being equivalent to being gay and trying to come out
To still somehow find some way to say that how they being treated is the same way the jews was treated in the holocaust
can I ask for at least B, C, and D to stop that shit, you are forever pissing off black jews who are gay. A just needs to calm the fuck down and get off their high horse thinking they are better. Anyway to the point of all this...furry isnt those things, there is no need for a furry version of "it gets better" if there is gay furries having suicidal thoughts, they the already existing one is fine enough, we have suicide hotlines for EVERYONE.

so again

CAN YOU FUCKING FURRIES STOP MAKING FURRY VERSIONS OF EVERYTHING TO MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE SPECIAL SNOWFLAKES
its bad
its wrong
ITS BADONG
its gets better the after you stop with the special snow flake/furry version of crap that already exist for everyone to use


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo needs anger management, and lots of pills too. Possibly an insane asylum.

I like the idea for the "directory" group thing, but you bring up good points that it needs to be trustworthy. 
Maybe there really is nothing that can be done about the suicide journal posts.
But you guys shouldn't be so mean about it.
It just makes things worse.
You guys could cause someone to die.
Seriously, stop being mean.

Also, as I said, everyone needs attention. If someone doesn't get attention naturally or by asking for it in "normal" ways, it may drive them to do crazy things. Don't judge people for that. Maybe their families don't pay enough attention to them. There's nothing wrong with needing attention.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Maybe we could use the forums?



I have a hard time seeing this forum as a safe place for depression/suicide talk, and then it would probably take an educated team to manage that. I'd much rather try suggesting an already established place that allows someone to speak up, without having to worry about being insulted or ridiculed. It takes just a little discouragement for someone to decide not to say anything. It'd be tragic if some people here got their chance to play doctor as well. The safest thing to do is, outside of communicating with family or friends, getting professional help.


Wow, this thread..


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Deo needs anger management, and lots of pills too. Possibly an insane asylum.
> 
> I like the idea for the "directory" group thing, but you bring up good points that it needs to be trustworthy.
> Maybe there really is nothing that can be done about the suicide journal posts.
> ...


sadly my way of living life makes me look down on folks who picked to kill themselves
I dislike when a person refuses to give themselves a purpose to keep on going
even if things get miserable its better to wait to die than ending it yourself
I dont even know how they can deal with knowing they cause a ripple of pain on others just for them to get an easy way out
As long as my friends need me around, as long as my girlfriend need me to comfort her, as long as I have a family to help and take care of, I can patiently wait for my death to come, as miserable as my life gets as I still have a purpose


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> I have a hard time seeing this forum as a safe place for depression/suicide talk, and then it would probably take an educated team to manage that. I'd much rather try suggesting an already established place that allows someone to speak up, without having to worry about being insulted or ridiculed. It takes just a little discouragement for someone to decide not to say anything. It'd be tragic if some people here got their chance to play doctor as well. The safest thing to do is, outside of communicating with family or friends, getting professional help.


I remember on GaiaOnline, there was a forum called 'Life Issues'. It was essentially what your suggestion was, and I think it worked fine. Although yeah, it probably wouldn't work out on these forums- I was joking. (Yet funny enough, I've used these forums as a 'Life Issues' forum plenty of times.)
Professional help is good, but it's expensive and probably not necessary most of the time. Sometimes a person who will listen is all that's needed.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Deo needs anger management, and lots of pills too. Possibly an insane asylum.



No, mantra. YOU need those.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 28, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> No, mantra. YOU need those.



A haiku about how I feel right now:
Mantra is a troll
No one can doubt this shit dawg
He must be trolling


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> A haiku about how I feel right now:
> Mantra is a troll
> No one can doubt this shit dawg
> He must be trolling



Obviously. I just felt like that was the perfect moment to say that.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I was joking.



Oh, I'm a derp.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> This forum needs anger management, and lots of pills too. Possibly an insane asylum.



Fix'd.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 28, 2012)

It makes me wonder if Mantra came from Inkbunny, Sofurry, Furry2Furry or somewhere else and got the unfiltered wrath of FaF regulars.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> sadly my way of living life makes me look down on folks who picked to kill themselves
> I dislike when a person refuses to give themselves a purpose to keep on going
> even if things get miserable its better to wait to die than ending it yourself
> I dont even know how they can deal with knowing they cause a ripple of pain on others just for them to get an easy way out
> As long as my friends need me around, as long as my girlfriend need me to comfort her, as long as I have a family to help and take care of, I can patiently wait for my death to come, as miserable as my life gets as I still have a purpose


When emotions are running high enough in a depressed person, a consideration of the full effects of their death rarely occurs. Usually all they think about is thoughts of death: Hence why they're suicidal. As for "_disliking when a person __refuses to give themselves a purpose to keep on going_", that's a valid opinion to have, but when your prejudice hinders attempts to help the depressed person that's really not cool. When I used to be suicidal there was nothing that pissed me off more than people who said "You're a selfish twat for being sad enough to end your own life." 
Man, those people made me want to keep living long enough to find them and give them a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> sadly my way of living life makes me look down on folks who picked to kill themselves
> I dislike when a person refuses to give themselves a purpose to keep on going
> even if things get miserable its better to wait to die than ending it yourself
> I dont even know how they can deal with knowing they cause a ripple of pain on others just for them to get an easy way out
> As long as my friends need me around, as long as my girlfriend need me to comfort her, as long as I have a family to help and take care of, I can patiently wait for my death to come, as miserable as my life gets as I still have a purpose



Because when you are so mentally messed up that you seriously consider suicide you think you're helping. I don't mean the kids that go "baw imma kill myself" to get attention. I mean honest to god high intent cases. If you haven't been to that level then it's hard to understand the mentality, but these are people that honestly believe everything in their life is a detriment to those around them. I know the rhetoric about hurting people around you and when I attempted I honestly believed that my family and the world would be a better place without me. It had nothing to do with personal misery, I thought I could handle that, but I felt guilty for living, I felt bad for being a burden on others. 
The only thing that stopped me was feeling like shit that my attempt would make a mess that someone else would have to clean up and thankfully I got help before I found a different alternative. 

I get so tired of people saying those that commit suicide took the easy way out, or were selfish, because when you get to that level your poor brain is so fucked that really there is no way to explain it to someone that hasn't gone through it, to explain what it feels like when you believe your life has more value when gone. 

That is why I don't think this will work. It gives attention to those that are using negative means to get it. People claiming they'll commit suicide and making everyone seem like attention whores. What honest attemptees will need is help. 
You wouldn't go to the internet asking them how to reset your leg, you shouldn't depend on the internet to give you the appropriate therapy to cure clinical depression.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 28, 2012)

softi said:


> there are a lot of us out there to whom it's a sexual orientation and preference.



Wrong, on so many levels. Furry is not a sexuality, if anything its a hobby not a sexuality.



softi said:


> It sounds like a great idea.
> I think "It Gets Better" for furries sounds like a great idea.



:|
No, I could make this a really harsh post, but I am going to let it slide. 
Helping people from committing suicide is a nice idea, slapping fur on the front of it is retarded. If you want to help, donate to the Suicide-Help lines.



mantrasand said:


> Deo needs anger management, and lots of pills too. Possibly an insane asylum.



Deo seems fine to me, and no she does not need those things. If more people take the time to think, and read what they typed instead of just posting wild shit all the time we all be better off. But asking people to think is asking for a lot these days.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe if we stop feeling so bad for the ones who fake it, it would remove the incentive to pull that shit.


----------



## Boondawks (Apr 28, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Getting your rocks off by dressing as another gender is just a hop and a skip away from getting your rocks off by dressing as another species.


"Women are as different from me as I am different from a dog."

Or a lizard.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 28, 2012)

Boondawks said:


> "Women are as different from me as I am different from a dog."
> 
> Or a lizard.


"Finding a girl in a cat-suit attractive is just like fucking your cat."

Are you really going to pursue this ridiculous train of thought? Anthro characters are not as different from humans as IRL animals. It is, roughly, as different as gender would be.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not insane or angry. I've never yelled at anyone on here- you're all yelling at not only me, but each other. God damn, no wonder I hear bad things about these forums. But I'll try to ignore it and stay here for when I'm bored.

Honestly, though, it seems like you guys have built a brick wall around this place. You don't let anyone in, only people who fit up to your standards that you deem as "sane, tolerable furries". And then you make an army and get them to act hateful towards anyone who does not fit these standards. I see how it is now. Good luck and have fun inside your little wall. Because if you don't learn to deal with those "crazy, stupid" people, you'll never learn to deal with anyone. I can just imagine you guys yelling at people IRL and causing a shit storm. 

The forum idea would never work because everyone on here would drive so many furries to commit suicide with their rudeness. I can just imagine it:
_"What the fuck is wrong with you!? You're wrong! Everything you just said is wrong! Don't even try to explain it, because it'll be wrong! Just go ahead and fucking kill yourself already. You're a useless emo shitbag and nobody wants you around anyway. The only problems you have is that you're still alive."_
All the "helpful" posts would be like that.

Maybe if the people who were driven to fake suicide got the attention they wanted to begin with, they wouldn't be so annoying to you guys. You'd be surprised how far positive attention can go. If I'm having a bad day, but then somebody say hi to me and chats about nice things for a few minutes, it makes me feel a lot better. That's not a lot to ask for. It takes less effort to do that than to be mean. But being mean is more fun, right? And the world is overpopulated anyway, right? We need people to die and kill themselves. So let's not be nice and give anyone any attention at all. Let's just yell at them. Because it feels so good to do that, it's better than fapping.

Ok I'm done here.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> _(rant)_


Whilst what you've said is largely true, I don't really think it's of quite that large a magnitude. People are generally nice to people who act nice (and spell correctly... not sure what relevance that has to emotional problems).

Anyway, everyone knows I'm one of those few people who agrees that this place has its head way too far up it's own arse, but I can deal with that and stay here anyway. Besides, this thread is hardly the place to hold this discussion. We've already had a few threads on this matter and we get more every month. Nothing changes.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

This forum is really that stubborn to stay a place of meanness and hatred? Ok then.
But don't bring the hatred onto FA mainsite and start harassing and being mean to people there.


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> This forum is really that stubborn to stay a place of meanness and hatred? Ok then.
> But don't bring the hatred onto FA mainsite and start harassing and being mean to people there.


Then go back to the mainsite. It's a click away. You will not be missed.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

You're mean. =(
But seriously, I'm trying to just spread the word to be nice to people and not hate on people who want a little positive attention.


----------



## Riley (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Honestly, though, it seems like you guys have built a brick wall around this place. You don't let anyone in, only people who fit up to your standards that you deem as "sane, tolerable furries". And then you make an army and get them to act hateful towards anyone who does not fit these standards. I see how it is now.



Have you ever been on the internet before.


FAF is relatively lax with how much hazing new posters are exposed to, all things considered.  Learn the topics that will cause a shitstorm, and if you still want to talk about it, buy some wading boots.

On what semblance of a topic is left, yeah, I gotta agree with most everyone, that would be unnecessary and dumb.  Really think about the message.

"Hi, I'm Denzel Washington, and I'm here to say that I know how hard it is for you to like animal-shaped people.  Sometimes, people think this is kind of silly.  But I'm here to tell you, it gets better.  Some day, when you're older, you too will be able to ignore childish quips from people who don't like what you like."

Not the most inspiring thing, really.  If someone really wants to go around wearing a collar and tail and ears and whatever else in public, just do what normal people with terrible fashion sense do and call it "your style."


----------



## Boondawks (Apr 28, 2012)

You are replying to a thread that suggests forming an internet-based anti-suicide group for furries.

I'm allowed to make whatever leaps in logic I want at this point.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok the idea was stupid, I'll own up to that.
I just wish people would be nice to each other, that's all.
No need to post bad words and insults on a suicidal FA journal, which I've seen happen all too often.
If you don't wanna see these journals, unwatch and block the user.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> I just wish people would be nice to each other, that's all.


Protip: If you really want to make a difference, lead by example.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

I only attack when provoked, which you guys did.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Because when you are so mentally messed up that you seriously consider suicide you think you're helping. I don't mean the kids that go "baw imma kill myself" to get attention. I mean honest to god high intent cases. If you haven't been to that level then it's hard to understand the mentality, but these are people that honestly believe everything in their life is a detriment to those around them. I know the rhetoric about hurting people around you and when I attempted I honestly believed that my family and the world would be a better place without me. It had nothing to do with personal misery, I thought I could handle that, but I felt guilty for living, I felt bad for being a burden on others.
> The only thing that stopped me was feeling like shit that my attempt would make a mess that someone else would have to clean up and thankfully I got help before I found a different alternative.
> 
> I get so tired of people saying those that commit suicide took the easy way out, or were selfish, because when you get to that level your poor brain is so fucked that really there is no way to explain it to someone that hasn't gone through it, to explain what it feels like when you believe your life has more value when gone.
> ...



THIS.  My This Button is busted, so I need to thank you for putting this into words.

I was a high intent case last year.  I attempted twice in 24 hours, if it hadn't been for some pesky kids that forced me to vomit, I would be dead.  Or on dialysis.  Last thing my mother had told me at that point was that she was tired from having to deal with me being depressed ALL OF THE TIME.  I was already breaking, but that night I snapped.  I was overwhelmed with making my family feel that way, having my friends hate me, and a few people who honestly wanted me to kill myself (including me).  Calling the National Suicide Hotline was almost a nightly thing just to stay alive.  I didn't want to go back to a hospital to be Baker Acted, so I kept it quiet.

It Gets Better doesn't really help either when you are that far down.  I love the idea, but it didn't work for me one bit.  I still wanted to end my life.  It took surviving a very-near successful overdose to make me realize that life is too short to spend thinking about death.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2012)

Glitch said:


> It took surviving a very-near successful overdose to make me realize that life is too short to spend thinking about death.


This is pretty much why I didn't off myself a while back. I had a few powerful epiphanies where I realised how awesome the world is and how many wonderful things I had to be thankful for. I have a vivid memory of bursting into laughter when I realised I had been about to kill myself. Looking back I can't help but feel that I was so naÃ¯ve.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

Spatel said:


> "Finding a girl in a cat-suit attractive is just like fucking your cat."
> 
> Are you really going to pursue this ridiculous train of thought? Anthro characters are not as different from humans as IRL animals. It is, roughly, as different as gender would be.



Okay I'll bite, in regards to this and your earlier question about GLBT. The T of GLBT is not Transvestite, it stands for transgender. Transgender goes beyond wanting to get your rocks off to something, just as being gay is more than just wanting to fuck people. If the only problem that gays faced was "I want to fuck someone in the ass" then there wouldn't be much of a movement, you can get sex, it's not that hard. We all know the jokes about truck stops and glory holes. The issue is who you are, physically and the rights of the lifestyle that entails. There is a fight so that people can love, so that they could marry, live with, visit in the hospital, someone they love. All of which can occur without sex. 
Transgender issues are more than wanting to fuck others and wanting to skip around in a dress, there is medical evidence that there is a physical process involved with transgenderism and the feeling of being the wrong gender. There is a fight for that that has been going on, a fight so that it's considered more than just "I want to fuck in a dress". If you just look at the history of the DRM you'll see transgenderism fighting the same battle to be more than a paraphelia, just as homosexuals had to fight to be more than a paraphelia. They are fighting for more than fucking, but for rights of being considered the different gender, to be considered as such under the law.

Now where does furry fall into that? I won't say that fapping to furry porn is wrong, it's not that furries are going out to bang their dog, but at the same time what rights are furries fighting for? There is no battle for the right to marry the love of your life. There is no battle for you to be able to do the things you enjoy legally. There is no physical evidence that someone is a cat on the inside or needing more than what has already been granted to them. 
Transgender may not be an orientation, but it is not the same as a fetish. 

To apply to furry fetish as an orientation is an insulting idea to everyone that has been denied basic rights based on how they physically exist. That is not the same caliber of problem as furries tend to face. Hell we both know that most discrimination furries face is people being grossed out when they talk about their fetishes. 
I'm not saying that some furries haven't had a shit time. There have been legitimate tragedies but that's true of everything. In the end, at it's core, furry isn't the same as an orientation.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> This is pretty much why I didn't off myself a while back. I had a few powerful epiphanies where I realised how awesome the world is and how many wonderful things I had to be thankful for. I have a vivid memory of bursting into laughter when I realised I had been about to kill myself. Looking back I can't help but feel that I was so naÃ¯ve.



I was laughing, giggling, and smiling when I was admitted to the mental facility after having been stabilized in the ER.  I was sitting in a shirt covered with unmentionables because throwing up in an ambulance can prove to be tricky when laying down, hyperventilating and sobbing.  But yeah,  it seemed that I was nearly gone, what with the way I was being scrambled over.  It was worse that I went to the hospital that my Mom works at (as a nurse on another floor), then to have her see me in that state.  She already lost one kid (my sister), she couldn't take the idea of nearly losing another.  That kind of pain sticks with you for a long time.

MORAL OF THE STORY:  Don't kill yourself.  It really isn't worth it.

And as an atheist, I don't have a cushy afterlife to go to.  I didn't care that everything was going to stop.  But now I see life as something I have earned every day of.  It isn't a gift; it is something I got through hard work.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Now where does furry fall into that? I won't say that fapping to furry porn is wrong, it's not that furries are going out to bang their dog, but at the same time what rights are furries fighting for? There is no battle for the right to marry the love of your life. There is no battle for you to be able to do the things you enjoy legally. There is no physical evidence that someone is a cat on the inside or needing more than what has already been granted to them.
> Transgender may not be an orientation, but it is not the same as a fetish.


Omg... I just imagined fursuiters with picket signs, rallying for the right to be allowed to work professional jobs and such while wearing their fursuits... XD


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

Glitch said:


> THIS.  My This Button is busted, so I need to thank you for putting this into words.
> 
> I was a high intent case last year.  I attempted twice in 24 hours, if it hadn't been for some pesky kids that forced me to vomit, I would be dead.  Or on dialysis.  Last thing my mother had told me at that point was that she was tired from having to deal with me being depressed ALL OF THE TIME.  I was already breaking, but that night I snapped.  I was overwhelmed with making my family feel that way, having my friends hate me, and a few people who honestly wanted me to kill myself (including me).  Calling the National Suicide Hotline was almost a nightly thing just to stay alive.  I didn't want to go back to a hospital to be Baker Acted, so I kept it quiet.
> 
> It Gets Better doesn't really help either when you are that far down.  I love the idea, but it didn't work for me one bit.  I still wanted to end my life.  It took surviving a very-near successful overdose to make me realize that life is too short to spend thinking about death.



When people told me it would hurt if I died, when I saw ads about how it would get better, when people told me they loved me, I honestly thought they were lying. That's the part people don't understand. They see someone as just ignoring the positives, or being selfish and ignoring others, but in all honestly you can't accept the positives. Everything, every single thing, adds to this terrible spiral descending into hell. Any nice things was just "people just say that because society says so." any attempts to cheer me up was all just people acting out of duty, not out of love. Even my own parents. 
I lie awake some nights, terrified that I'll go back to that state, and that this time I won't make it out. 

I support the idea of getting people the help they need. Yes people absolutely do need attention, they need someone to be around and make them realize they are leading into depression, before it gets to the point where they can't dig themselves out of it. What I don't like is the idea that "this is good enough" 
Attention is okay, but it isn't a fix, it isn't a cure. It's a timestop. It doesn't matter how many positive messages you send if the person continues their depression because the brain will not accept it. It will twist your every word. 

Never, ever should the internet be used in place of therapy. Curing depression is hard, and requires a skilled therapist that you can work well with. So sure, let's all be nice to people that are depressed, but don't make some big movement and think that's actually helping beyond the most basic level.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2012)

Glitch said:


> As an atheist, I don't have a cushy afterlife to go to.  I didn't care that everything was going to stop.  But now I see life as something I have earned every day of.  It isn't a gift; it is something I got through hard work.


This is the best fucking thing I've heard in a while.

SIG'D SO HARD.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> This is the best fucking thing I've heard in a while.
> 
> SIG'D SO HARD.





For some reason, this satisfies me.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

Glitch said:


> And as an atheist, I don't have a cushy afterlife to go to.  I didn't care that everything was going to stop.  But now I see life as something I have earned every day of.  It isn't a gift; it is something I got through hard work.



I wasn't lying when I said that nihilism got me out of my depression. I realized...

Out of millions of odds and a twist of fate, the smallest of accidental tweaks in a little crystallization and life began to form. Billions of years of chance and mutations lead to the life on this earth, an infinite number of tiny moments enacted perfectly, leading up to the point where I exist. 
If anything was different since the dawn of time, if anything was ever a second off I would not exist, nothing as we know it would exist. 
There is only one miracle, and it is everything. 

And I exist. I exist, and with each moment I can explore this glorious creation of chance. Without fate, without the expectation of a god. There is no right or wrong answer, just me, the universe, and every moment I can gather. 

Thank goodness for atheism.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I wasn't lying when I said that nihilism got me out of my depression. I realized...
> 
> Out of millions of odds and a twist of fate, the smallest of accidental tweaks in a little crystallization and life began to form. Billions of years of chance and mutations lead to the life on this earth, an infinite number of tiny moments enacted perfectly, leading up to the point where I exist.
> If anything was different since the dawn of time, if anything was ever a second off I would not exist, nothing as we know it would exist.
> ...



I know an Existential Nihilist.  He says that all life is insignificant, so there is no point in doing anything.  So what does he do?  Sits on the couch.  Skips school.  Plays TF2 all day instead.  Gets up to have sex with my friend (his girlfriend) then abuse her emotionally.

Not saying you are a sack of shit like him, not by any means.  It's just the first thing I think of when I hear "nihilist".

My point in life is this: I have one shot in this mind and this body to make a difference.  My chances of making an actual impact are slim, but one can always try.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

You can be religious and appreciate life too, you know.

As a Christian (I use the term loosely) I can appreciate life even more knowing full well that I'm probably going to hell.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

Glitch said:


> I know an Existential Nihilist.  He says that all life is insignificant, so there is no point in doing anything.  So what does he do?  Sits on the couch.  Skips school.  Plays TF2 all day instead.  Gets up to have sex with my friend (his girlfriend) then abuse her emotionally.
> 
> Not saying you are a sack of shit like him, not by any means.  It's just the first thing I think of when I hear "nihilist".
> 
> My point in life is this: I have one shot in this mind and this body to make a difference.  My chances of making an actual impact are slim, but one can always try.



He's just a dick. 

This is what I think of with nihilism and existentialism http://xkcd.com/167/
also Camus http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7705711/

Honestly I hate the people that use it as an excuse to be dicks, in the same way I hate christians that use the bible to hate. 
I see nihilism as a good thing. It's a freedom. Nothing has inherent value, so everything is valuable. I don't have to try and live up to the standard of society. Admittedly nothing is stopping me from just sitting on the couch all day, except my own knowledge that there is so much out there that can be important to me, and I could experience every single tiny bit. 

Now pardon while I go play in the april snow 



SirRob said:


> You can be religious and appreciate life too, you know.
> 
> As a Christian (I use the term loosely) I can appreciate life even more  knowing full well that I'm probably going to hell.


I never meant to imply that. I mean that's really the standard rhetoric, that life is god's gift. I'm cool with that, it just never worked for me. 
My own epiphany of the sheer scale of the universe, and extremely unlikely odds for anything to occur are what helped me appreciate it. 

To each their own :3


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Omg... I just imagined fursuiters with picket signs, rallying for the right to be allowed to work professional jobs and such while wearing their fursuits... XD



Um...... Is it wrong if that idea scares me? No, seriously. Think about it:
Some retarded suiter walks into his workplace, which just happens to be carpentry. He can't operate dangerous machinery well with his huge ass furhands. *whirrrrrbzzzzzzzchhhhhhhh* AAAAAAAAUGH!


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Um...... Is it wrong if that idea scares me?


No, it's supposed to.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I never meant to imply that. I mean that's really the standard rhetoric, that life is god's gift. I'm cool with that, it just never worked for me.
> My own epiphany of the sheer scale of the universe, and extremely unlikely odds for anything to occur are what helped me appreciate it.
> 
> To each their own :3


Though my post wasn't exactly directed towards you (I probably should've quoted the exact post [RedFoxTwo's signature]), I'm glad you responded, and that your opinion is a respectful one. If only everyone could be so open minded, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

Uh... Guys? Weren't we originally talking about a Suicide Program for Furries who are attempting suicide?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

natural topic drift. 

Anyway sirrob. part of the issue is people can't empathize with one another. Some christians don't understand the feeling that there isn't something there, and take it as rejecting god. Like atheists secretly know god and refuse to acknowledge him. 
Atheists in turn don't understand the feeling that something is there, and assume people are just being brainwashed and dumb. Thus both sides becomes nasty. 
Like the issue of not understanding that many suicide attemptees aren't just being selfish, but feel like the world is better without them. Being unable to understand, makes it almost impossible to really work with someone peacefully. People act on their assumptions, they might say they're tolerant, but if you're secretly thinking someone is selfish or stupid, you'll show it.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Uh... Guys? Weren't we originally talking about a Suicide Program for Furries who are attempting suicide?



Some derailments land train cars on more favorable tracks, though extremely rarely. Count these events as miracles, and be grateful.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You can be religious and appreciate life too, you know.
> 
> As a Christian (I use the term loosely) I can appreciate life even more knowing full well that I'm probably going to hell.



I never said Christians don't appreciate life.

I can't appreciate gifts that well.  Why?  Because I feel guilty that people give things to me when I feel I do not deserve them.  Some people appreciate gifts. Some people feel that they are entitled to them.  

And nobody gives you the gift of every day on the planet.  You do that for yourself.  That fun thing called free will.


----------



## shteev (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Anyway, I think there should be one for furries because on FA, all I ever see is journal posts from usually *young* furries saying they're gonna kill themselves and it's really sad.  They shouldn't feel that way. I think they just need to be told that life will get better, even if it meant lying to them. I've known furries who as they got older, life did get a lot better for them and stuff. I know some whose life got worse but forget about them.
> 
> So what do you think?



The problem is young people.

Not furries.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Glitch said:


> I never said Christians don't appreciate life.
> 
> I can't appreciate gifts that well.  Why?  Because I feel guilty that people give things to me when I feel I do not deserve them.
> 
> And nobody gives you the gift of every day on the planet.  You do that for yourself.  That fun thing called free will.


I know you didn't say that... And it wasn't meant to be an attack. I just thought it had to be said.

I can't appreciate gifts too much, either, for the same reasons. But more recently I've developed the idea that I shouldn't feel guilty, instead I should try and better myself to become worthy of them.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 28, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Okay I'll bite, in regards to this and your earlier question about GLBT. The T of GLBT is not Transvestite, it stands for transgender.


Actually the T stands for 'Trans'. Transsexual, transgender, and transvestite are all separate things, and the term is meant to be inclusive, since these are each persecuted groups that coexist in the trans community. I explicitly stated that transvestitism was something different from transsexuality/transgender in my previous post. You wrote a Berlin Wall of text that refutes something I never said. 



> Now where does furry fall into that? I won't say that fapping to furry porn is wrong, it's not that furries are going out to bang their dog, but at the same time what rights are furries fighting for? There is no battle for the right to marry the love of your life. There is no battle for you to be able to do the things you enjoy legally. There is no physical evidence that someone is a cat on the inside or needing more than what has already been granted to them.
> Transgender may not be an orientation, but it is not the same as a fetish.



Ah, interesting question. If there is a fight, what would it be for? I think I can answer that.

Here's an example: Asexuality is a legitimate sexual orientation, and they're not fighting for rights. They don't need to marry. They don't need to worry about visiting their significant other in the hospital, because they'll never have one. They are fighting mostly to be recognized as existing, which a lot of people don't believe. Asexuals are generally considered another queer minority. A *legitimate[* one, deserving of respect.

For many furries, an interest in anthros was an acquired taste. Just a hobby, like drawing manga or webcomics or whatever, and for those people, furry fetishists probably seem ridiculous, and I'm sure the whole 'furry pride' thing is silly, because it doesn't apply to them. But for those of us that have the fetish it seems applicable. I think in some ways the 'fight' for furry fetishists is, similar to the fight  asexuals have, is proving that we exist, even if it doesn't affect our rights in any sort of tangible way. Even if it's not a sexual orientation, but just a really strong fetish of some kind, the fight is proving that it is programmed and immutable regardless. In that respect it is more similar to the fight that transvestites (not talking about transgenders, don't change the subject) have. 

Do you think that because  transvestites are merely crossdressing  fetishists, and not proper transgenders, that any ridicule  they receive  is *deserved*? I mean, Eddie Izzard can marry  any woman  he wants. He's not fighting for legal rights. Doesn't stop him from  getting the shit kicked out of  him by transphobes, getting called a  faggot early in his career by  prejudiced people. For queer groups that  are based on fetishes, the fight isn't  for rights, but for dignity, and  for acknowledgement that they basically can't change who they are  either.

 And what I'm trying to convey with this post is that Furries are just as legitimized in trying to seek recognition as some kind of queer minority as some other groups are. It doesn't carry the same kind of implications that the fight for gay rights would, but there are tangible issues that are affected. Calling a transvestite a faggot is considered hate speech among progressive circles. So why isn't calling someone a furfag seen the same way? The point is that, well, maybe that should be considered hate speech. Perhaps, making fun of furries, or bullying someone because they're a furry, isn't such a great thing to do.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Some derailments land train cars on more favorable tracks, though extremely rarely. Count these events as miracles, and be grateful.



I'm just saying, It's probably better to eer on the safe side of caution. Also, we can all learn from the 'Furries that hate the Fandom' thread. We all know how THAT went down, don't we?  

OT: God is there if you want him to be. And the Moon is there if you want a replacement for God. I was baptised, but then ditched Christianity for reasons that are quite obvious. So I can get the whole 'God is our saviour' thing, but what's important is that we all need faith in something. 

Faith in your family, Faith in yourself, Faith in Humanity (Ha! That's rich), whatever. We all need something to fall back on. To have something that we can use when the shit hits the fan. So, my point is: Believing in something is not always bad. Just be careful of how you use it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm single and have been for a long time. I'm just not what girls look for in a man, and I don't see this changing at any point in the future. As far as I'm aware, love is some shitty story people make up to make me feel bad.

Should I end it all? y/n


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Hey guys. I'm single and have been for a long time. I'm just not what girls look for in a man, and I don't see this changing at any point in the future. As far as I'm aware, love is some shitty story people make up to make me feel bad.
> 
> Should I end it all? y/n


don't do it smelge


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> I'm just saying, It's probably better to eer on the safe side of caution. Also, we can all learn from the 'Furries that hate the Fandom' thread. We all know how THAT went down, don't we?
> 
> OT: God is there if you want him to be. And the Moon is there if you want a replacement for God. I was baptised, but then ditched Christianity for reasons that are quite obvious. So I can get the whole 'God is our saviour' thing,* but what's important is that we all need faith in something. *
> 
> Faith in your family, Faith in yourself, Faith in Humanity (Ha! That's rich), whatever. We all need something to fall back on. To have something that we can use when the shit hits the fan. So, my point is: Believing in something is not always bad. Just be careful of how you use it.



This is gonna come off as offensive, but I don't care. 

Seeing is believing.  I'm not wasting energy on the uncertain.
That means I don't waste time with faith.

I suddenly fell prey to a shit mood.  Bear with me.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

Glitch said:


> I suddenly fell prey to a shit mood.  *Bear with me.*



Here ya go!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2012)

Why is this thread still going? Aren't there already support groups on FA that deal with suicide?


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Actually the T stands for 'Trans'. Transsexual, transgender, and transvestite are all separate things, and the term is meant to be inclusive, since these are each persecuted groups that coexist in the trans community. I explicitly stated that transvestitism was something different from transsexuality/transgender in my previous post. You wrote a Berlin Wall of text that refutes something I never said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't tell if trolling, or...
It's just too much and too well-written to be a troll post.

You know what I think? People should just STOP BEING MEAN. To everyone and anyone. It's not that hard, granted the other person is minding their own business and not harming anyone.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Why is this thread still going? Aren't there already support groups on FA that deal with suicide?


Link me to them.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Link me to them.



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/twlohafurs


----------



## Aetius (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> You know what I think? People should just STOP BEING MEAN. To everyone and anyone. It's not that hard, granted the other person is minding their own business and not harming anyone.



That is never going to happen. Ever.

Here are examples of it never happening. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wars


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Hey guys. I'm single and have been for a long time. I'm just not what girls look for in a man, and I don't see this changing at any point in the future. As far as I'm aware, love is some shitty story people make up to make me feel bad.
> 
> Should I end it all? y/n



Just because your auspistice doesn't seem to be capable of having redrom, or even flushed feelings for you doesn't mean that you shouldn't try to get those pale relationship statuses up a notch, or simply learn to live with having that particular person in your blackrom quadrant (depending on your situation, of course). Even if it is a blackrom sort of semi-hatred-love-triangle, you can still find comfort in the fact that you are one step closer to filling all of your quadrants. Continue to thrive and find your matesprit! c:
You should have expected this reply with an avatar like that.

...
I am a bad suicide counselor. :c


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Aleu said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/twlohafurs


We discussed that already, it's only aimed toward women.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Aetius said:


> That is never going to happen. Ever.
> 
> Here are examples of it never happening.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wars


Well obviously not, but it doesn't hurt to be nice yourself. Remember, don't just wait for change to happen, be the change. Or something like that.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> We discussed that already, it's only aimed toward women.


Uh...no it's not.


"To Write Love on Her Arms is a non-profit movement dedicated to  presenting hope and finding help for people struggling with depression,  addiction, self-injury and suicide. TWLOHA exists to encourage, inform,  inspire and also to invest directly into treatment and recovery."

As far as I'm concerned, men are people too.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Uh...no it's not.
> 
> 
> "To Write Love on Her Arms is a non-profit movement dedicated to  presenting hope and finding help for people struggling with depression,  addiction, self-injury and suicide. TWLOHA exists to encourage, inform,  inspire and also to invest directly into treatment and recovery."
> ...


But it's presented in a way that would be more approachable to women than men. Some men might not feel comfortable seeking help from something geared (even if not exclusive) towards women.


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

I still don't think it gets better for furries. The "furrier" people get the more likely they are to become like this guy:

http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2012/01/metairie_man_arrested_for_sex.html
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/6409760/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 28, 2012)

Spatel said:
			
		

> The point is that, well, maybe that should be considered hate speech. Perhaps, making fun of furries, or bullying someone because they're a furry, isn't such a great thing to do.


I guess neither is bullying someone because they listen to Linkin Park.  This is the point people here are trying to make: there's an important difference between the kind of bullying that goes on that leads gay teenagers and whatnot to want to kill themselves, and the kind of bullying that goes on online when people call each other furfags.  Or Narutards, or weeaboos, or anything else.  There's bullying people for having different interests than you, and then there's the kind of bullying whose root is a deep-seated, ancient hatred and bigotry toward homosexuals that's still leading to millions of needless deaths all throughout the world.  One of them is something that should be discouraged on the playground and at hot lunch, the other is something that our society has an important stake in correcting because it involves basic human rights.  Yes?

So far as people just being nice to each other, well, I mean from my experience that's been the default, actually.  If you meet a random person on the street, your first inclination is generally not to tell that person to go fuck his face and then hit him in the gut.  Usually anger and violence is reactionary.  You also find that arguments are two-sided, and when one side concedes or cools down, the other is likely to follow.  Treating other people like they are thinking individuals whose ideas and opinions are worthy of some consideration helps a lot.  Not responding to harsh language and opinions with even harsher language and ad hominem attacks helps a lot, too.  Point is, there are simple rules for these kinds of things that are so much more effective than just putting a big dumb grin on your face and walking around hugging everybody and telling them how much you love them.  If we all got along all the time, nothing would ever get done.  It's a balancing act, and what hurts people and starts wars or makes folks wish they could just end it all is usually the result of something tipping that balance just a hair too far.  This is society.  It's not straight-forward, nor should it be.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> But it's presented in a way that would be more approachable to women than men. Some men might not feel comfortable seeking help from something geared (even if not exclusive) towards women.



There are men and transmen/women that are part of this support group. In no way does it ever state that it is only for women. Jesus christ, some people seem more comfortable with girls joining boy scouts than this. Get over it. Fuck.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

SirRob said:


> But it's presented in a way that would be more  approachable to women than men. Some men might not feel comfortable  seeking help from something geared (even if not exclusive) towards  women.


 
 Only _some_ men.   It can work the other way too. If an organization is aimed at a  particular group, some people that aren't involved with that group will  feel uncomfortable, but only some.



mantrasand said:


> Aetius said:
> 
> 
> > mantrasand said:
> ...


Only one issue with that, ''mean'' is subject to  opinion. Maybe you think some here are being mean, maybe they're being  honest and being themselves, and not necessarily mean. Maybe they don't even see it as mean, maybe that doesn't even cross their minds. :V


----------



## softi (Apr 29, 2012)

Deo said:


> No. Fuck you. Saying that furry is a sexual orientation degrades actual sexual orientations and mitigates the actual suffering of GLBTs who cannot change who they are. Furry, at it's most sexually devious, is a paraphilia not a sexuality. And it is especially unhealthy if you are hindered in actual relationships (because no anthro animals actually exists). It is not a sexual orientation.
> 
> 
> That is disgusting. Hoestly it's socially retarded and creepy to tell us your sexual fantasies/plans. And there are a large number of fursuiters here in FAF that take great pride in using their fursuits for charity events, making children happy, and riasing awareness about endangered species; and personally everytime I hear that someone wants to fuck in a fursuit I mentally scream. Fursuits go around publicly, at cons and in the general populace, and if you fuck in one you had better not wear it in public. That's just absolutely fucking filthy.
> ...



No, I'm way better than the transexuals.  In fact, being furry is even more normal than being gay, because then furry girls like you and I can get together.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> No, I'm way better than the transexuals.  In fact, being furry is even more normal than being gay, because then furry girls like you and I can get together.



I'd hate to see that gene pool :V
Oh yeah, get out of the FAF and go TROLOLOL SoFurry.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> No, I'm way better than the transexuals.  In fact, being furry is even more normal than being gay, because then furry girls like you and I can get together.



Wow.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> Being furry is even more normal than being gay.



Dude... *points to self*


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> I'd hate to see that gene pool :V
> Oh yeah, get out of the FAF and go TROLOLOL SoFurry.





Artillery Spam said:


> Wow.



Funnily enough, their other posts don't seem trollish at all (oh, it's the MTV cast calling guy) This could be a case of missing :V or sarcasm gone horribly wrong. Still, it's certainly a WTF post...


----------



## softi (Apr 29, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Funnily enough, their other posts don't seem trollish at all (oh, it's the MTV cast calling guy) This could be a case of missing :V or sarcasm gone horribly wrong. Still, it's certainly a WTF post...



I was being facetious.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> I was being facetious.



Next time make it very clear that you're only joking.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> I was being facetious.



Is that some new fetish I haven't heard about? You sound like the right type of person to adopt it.


----------



## softi (Apr 29, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Is that some new fetish I haven't heard about? You sound like the right type of person to adopt it.



Look, all's I'm saying is, it probably wouldn't be too hard to convince Deo to let me bang her in her fursuit.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> Look, all's I'm saying is, it probably wouldn't be too hard to convince Deo to let me bang her in her fursuit.


GTFO, now.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> Look, all's I'm saying is, it probably wouldn't be too hard to convince Deo to let me bang her in her fursuit.



Wow x2.

This shit is golden.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> Look, all's I'm saying is, it probably wouldn't be too hard to convince Deo to let me bang her in her fursuit.



Hang on, lemme call upon the power of Teh Deeoh.
Hmmmmmmmmmm
Huummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Oh Great Deeoh, may I please pop a cap in this kid's ass?


----------



## Spatel (Apr 29, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I guess neither is bullying someone because they listen to Linkin Park.  This is the point people here are trying to make: there's an important difference between the kind of bullying that goes on that leads gay teenagers and whatnot to want to kill themselves, and the kind of bullying that goes on online when people call each other furfags.  Or Narutards, or weeaboos, or anything else.  There's bullying people for having different interests than you, and then there's the kind of bullying whose root is a deep-seated, ancient hatred and bigotry toward homosexuals that's still leading to millions of needless deaths all throughout the world.  One of them is something that should be discouraged on the playground and at hot lunch, the other is something that our society has an important stake in correcting because it involves basic human rights.  Yes?



There does seem to be some element of targeted contempt or fear that goes farther than normal bullying that furries have to put up with. Sweeping it under the rug because someone else has to face worse problems seems disingenuous. We could just ignore all our problems then, under that doctrine. Has it ever driven a furry to commit suicide? Probably. Anywhere near as many as the number of gays that commit suicide? Certainly not. 

But I'm not comparing it to that. I'm making the more modest comparison to crossdressing--something which many people hate for reasons similar to homophobia. And I think the reasons behind furry bashing are based on a similar type of prejudice, rather than simply picking on someone for being 'uncool'.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 29, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Aetius (Apr 29, 2012)

softi said:


> Look, all's I'm saying is, it probably wouldn't be too hard to convince Deo to let me bang her in her fursuit.



What in the flying fuck?????


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 29, 2012)

What the fuck have you guys done to this thread?

Ok look, society puts pressure on people to act a certain way. It sucks, and I hate it too, but that's how it is. Sometimes I wish that every single human being was required to wear the exact same clothes when going out in public- grey jacket, grey pants, black shoes. For both genders. Because then there'd be no comparing or complaining "Why can a woman wear a pink low-cut shirt to work but I can't!?" or something like that. 
And best of all, no fursuits.

Sometimes, the more you make way for one group, the more another group, who isn't historically important at all, wants to have things their way, no matter how ridiculous it sounds.

And if you guys haven't learned to ignore softi yet, my God, you guys are dense.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Ok look, society puts pressure on people to act a certain way. It sucks, and I hate it too, but that's how it is. Sometimes I wish that every single human being was required to wear the exact same clothes when going out in public- grey jacket, grey pants, black shoes. For both genders. Because then there'd be no comparing or complaining "Why can a woman wear a pink low-cut shirt to work but I can't!?" or something like that.


Someone doesnt know how humanity works


----------



## JArt. (Apr 29, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Wh Sometimes I wish that every single human being was required to wear the exact same clothes when going out in public- grey jacket, grey pants, black shoes. For both genders.



Are you saying humans should become zombies, void of any personality or individuality?
Because that is the only way to remove all hate and bias from the world, which you are saying you want.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 29, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Are you saying humans should become zombies, void of any personality or individuality?
> Because that is the only way to remove all hate and bias from the world, which you are saying you want.


No. They can do whatever they want in their own homes- fuck in fursuits, crossdress, whatever. But out in public places (unless in a building where given special permission), it'd be nice to all be zombies. Though it'd be hard to tell people apart.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 29, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> No. They can do whatever they want in their own homes- fuck in fursuits, crossdress, whatever. But out in public places (unless in a building where given special permission), it'd be nice to all be zombies. Though it'd be hard to tell people apart.


Human personalities don't work that way, you can't just turn them off for a little bit.

But if you can invet some sort of drug that makes people zombies until they get home, and them convince everybody in the world to take that drug, then by all means go ahead with your plan.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> No. They can do whatever they want in their own homes- fuck in fursuits, crossdress, whatever. But out in public places (unless in a building where given special permission), it'd be nice to all be zombies. Though it'd be hard to tell people apart.


so again
you want to destroy the humanity part of ourselves

someone still doesnt know how humanity works


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, that's like 8th grade level dystopian stuff.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 29, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Wow, that's like 8th grade level dystopian stuff.



I would like to ask that this thread be closed.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2012)

What the fucking fuck you guys. I leave for a little bit only to have people claim that their usage of my vagina makes them better than transexuals. What the fuck FAF. I am so dissapointed in you.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2012)

So yeah, this is derailed and too much feeding trolls and fools.


----------

